# Nvidia 1060 6gb or Amd 480 8gb...need to buy one!!



## Mehul Chauhan (Dec 15, 2016)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Antec vp550

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 23k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1920x1080

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: i5 6500
       8gb dd4 kingston hyperx fury
       Full hd 1920x1080 monitor


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2016)

Get Zotac or Asus GTX 1060


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2016)

HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo @ 23k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Dec 15, 2016)

RX480 8GB 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Dec 15, 2016)

even i'm leaning towards amd 480 8gb!

Just need your reviews or suggestions. 

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Zotac or Asus GTX 1060



Any technical reason you are suggesting 1060?
I want to clear it up :\


----------



## baccilus (Dec 15, 2016)

Although GTX 1060 6GB will perform better in most games, Direct X12 and Vulkan games will be better on Rx480. On current and older games RX480 will be slower but more than enough. If you use Linux, currently only Nvidia cards are supported on some games but in future AMD will be supported. If you have enough space in the cabinet and power draw is not an issue, RX480 is a better choice. 
BTW, I think you should get more RAM.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2016)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Any technical reason you are suggesting 1060?
> I want to clear it up :\



Lower power consumption of GTX 1060 and bloated pricing of RX480 in India.

Still if you want to get RX480, buy from Asus or MSI.


----------



## maheshn (Dec 15, 2016)

If you don't mind buying from Amazon Global Store, RX 480 is available at reasonable prices.

4GB ASUS at Amazon.in: Buy ASUS Dual-Fan Radeon Rx 480 4GB OC Edition AMD Gaming Graphics Card with DP 1.4 HDMI 2.0 DUAL-RX480-O4G DUAL 4GB Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews &amp; Rating

Cost approx 18700/-

8GB Gigabyte at Amazon.in: Buy Gigabyte Radeon Rx 480 G1 Gaming 8GB GDDR5 Graphics Card GV-RX480G1 GAMING-8GD Online at Low Prices in India | Gigabyte Reviews &amp; Rating

Cost approx 20500/-

Check your local shops., PrimeABGB, MDComputers etc online too before finalising.

Good luck....


----------



## baccilus (Dec 15, 2016)

If buying global, buy EVGA GTX 1060 SC 6GB if going for nvidia. They provide international warranty. See if anyone from AMD provides international warranty. Its not rare for graphic cards to turn out defective.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Dec 16, 2016)

baccilus said:


> If buying global, buy EVGA GTX 1060 SC 6GB if going for nvidia. They provide international warranty. See if anyone from AMD provides international warranty. Its not rare for graphic cards to turn out defective.



Cannot find this card,please give a link


----------



## baccilus (Dec 16, 2016)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Cannot find this card,please give a link


*googleweblight.com/?lite_url=*www....878849&sig=AF9NedmeapBlYIwveSVNJWW4-RhraqZfDg


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2016)

Seems like with the latest drive update RX480 has caught up and is marginally faster in DX11, and comfortably faster in DX12.

Can the RX 480 Dethrone The GTX 1060? [Crimson ReLive Update] - YouTube

So, depending on the budget, make the decision. I feel RX480 will still be gaining more.


----------



## joshua538 (Dec 17, 2016)

Its powerful , has got less power usage (110-150W) [120 precise on reference]. very well served cooling system.

MSI Geforce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G Twin Frozer VI PCI-E: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## joshua538 (Dec 17, 2016)

MSI Geforce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G Twin Frozer VI PCI-E Graphics Card

Its powerful , has got less power usage (110-150W) [120 precise on reference]. Very well served cooling system.

MSI Geforce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G Twin Frozer VI PCI-E: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## JordanMihailov (Dec 20, 2016)

I was in the same situation but decided to wait a little more But if i have to choose one of the above i will go for sure with nvidia. Some zotac or palit card for sure. I really wanted RX480 to be better but it is not. Lets not forget that 1060 clocks much better also


----------



## JordanMihailov (Dec 25, 2016)

Why nobody suggest Palit Super jetstream gtx 1060? it's good at a good price.


----------

